# mortis attach



## kayakdude (Oct 19, 2010)

i have a new in box never used drill press mortise attachment i have two and wan't to get ride of one i'm asking 60.00 . i live in ct

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/tls/4822832146.html

contact matt 203 464-1288


----------

